# Need pictures or Schematic to reinstall pulleys and drive belt



## RickeyWhood (9 mo ago)

I’ve got a 54” craftsman lawn tractor # 917-273941, I list the pictures I took of the pulley Assembly and drive belt. I’m having a problem with getting the pulleys reinstalled to brackets and so forth. Can anyone help?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. This may help. Plenty of diagrams.






Craftsman 917273941 front-engine lawn tractor parts | Sears PartsDirect


Craftsman 917273941 front-engine lawn tractor parts - manufacturer-approved parts for a proper fit every time! We also have installation guides, diagrams and manuals to help you along the way!




www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Click on the "owners manual" button on pogobill's link. Scroll down the manual and you will see diagrams illustrating pulley and belt placement.


----------



## RickeyWhood (9 mo ago)

RickeyWhood said:


> I’ve got a 54” craftsman lawn tractor # 917-273941, I list the pictures I took of the pulley Assembly and drive belt. I’m having a problem with getting the pulleys reinstalled to brackets and so forth. Can anyone help?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe there are also parts schematics that may show how the pieces go together.


----------



## rickeyville61 (4 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. This may help. Plenty of diagrams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rickeyville61 (4 mo ago)

Thanks for your help it did and I do appreciate you for your help. Just got one question for you. The clutch stop bar does it fit in the groove on the clutch or to where the clutch can move? I didn't disamble the mower, I'm finishing up someone else job


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

rickeyville61 said:


> Thanks for your help it did and I do appreciate you for your help. Just got one question for you. The clutch stop bar does it fit in the groove on the clutch or to where the clutch can move? I didn't disamble the mower, I'm finishing up someone else job


The "Anti-Torque" arm fits in the groove. Only the pulley side of the clutch rotates. If the clutch pulley is mounted next to the pan (pulley on top), it's a Clock-wise (CW) rotating clutch. If the clutch pulley is mounted away from the pan (pulley on bottom), it's a Counter-clockwise (CCW) rotating clutch.


----------

